
Gary Vaynerchuk Chats with Dave McClure, Calls Entrepreneurs a Rare Breed - ghstpnther
http://www.xconomy.com/new-york/2013/02/19/gary-vaynerchuk-chats-with-dave-mcclure-calls-entrepreneurs-a-rare-breed/
======
antoniuschan99
Gary is a rare breed!

Funny video of Gary w/ Wayne Gretzgy. esp when he says Waynes wine tastes like
acid!

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDpJXG-Q5AA>

